# NW Florida Panhandle



## Big

Anyone live in or close to Pensacola, FL? I would love to find some folks close by that I could get to know, have coffee with, and talk about this craft/hobby. Please feel free to message me and let's talk soon.

Best regards,
"Big" Mike


----------



## mjwilli

*Panhandle*

Mike -  I saw your post.  I am in Valparaiso.  Not real closebut within easy driving.  I stopped for a few years but am now getting back into wood working.  I am also ready to start pens again.  So this weekend I am going to get back in the saddle with a slimline pen.  I have a number of different kits bi=ut the more expensive ones will have to wait until I get my grove back.

How about you?

Mark Williams


----------



## Mark77

I just noticed this post, I am in Crestview, Florida.  I just started turning pens.  I wish there was a chapter around here.


----------



## randyrls

Check the AAW web site for chapters in your area.   There are always a few pen makers hiding in the closet....


----------

